# IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ



## MJ

*Public Service Announcement*​
As a matter of common courtesy, if you tell someone you're going to buy something that they are selling, you should follow through on the transaction as quickly as possible.

If you change your mind, you should promptly notify the seller that you have changed your mind. That way the items can be placed for sale again. 

Thanks for reading. PM me if you have questions.


----------

